# rafting dogs



## scout1

I really want to get a good boat dog. I was wondering what everyone has and what class water they go on, what kind of life jackets, what kind of space do they have on the boat etc. etc.


----------



## LSB

medium size lab
no PFD
rides on top of the gear pile
keeps bears out of camp
stays with the kids when they're out of sight


----------



## restrac2000

Catahoula/Mountain Cur mix (common around here for mountain lion hunting): she is a runt who is very timid in whitewater and mostly enjoys playing in waist deep water on shore

RuffWare CFD

Rides on wooden platform (drop bag beneath) behind oarsman on 18 foot bucket; rides on front passenger seat begrudgingly on 14' Cat (not ideal)

Have taken up to Class III, i.e. low-medium water Main Salmon; she will never see real Class IV. She swims to shore when lowered from boat (for practice) instead of towards us with a disgruntled look in her eyes.

Loves camping and amazing off leash retention; they are a very loyal breed and she has never gone more than 150 feet from me out of sight. Very people oriented, can't exaggerate that enough. But I would be lying if I said she "loved" boating"....she tolerates rafting for multi-day camping.

Best of luck and don't move to Utah...the least friendly state for boating with dogs (I only know one multi day that allows dogs now)

Phillip


----------



## summitraftgirl

90 lb. chocolate lab. She has done all the way up to class IV-V with my husband on our 16' cat (high water Dowd Chute on the Eagle a few seasons ago). She wears the Astral Bird Dog cfd. She used to wear the NRS cfd, but we could tell it annoyed her, especially since she chewed through one of the straps. She doesn't seem to mind the Astral at all. Can't recommend that cfd enough. On our 16' cat, she usually rides up front and sits next to me (did the entire Middle Fork of the Salmon like that). In our 13' raft, she sits on the floor in the front. She has saved my husband's life from a bear on Deso when they still allowed the pups to go down (search "Deso bears" or a similar phrase and you'll find the story with pictures of our bear encounter). She can swim better than most humans and knows what to do in the event of a flip - she actually stays with the swimmers and the flipped boat and doesn't go straight to shore. She goes on every river trip where she's allowed. The dog LOVES the water.


----------



## eze420

*Chow Chow!*

No training required...she'll wear them all day long...so long as we are on the river


----------



## elkhaven

QUOTE=scout1;352185]I really want to get a good boat dog. I was wondering what everyone has and what class water they go on, what kind of life jackets, what kind of space do they have on the boat etc. etc.[/QUOTE]

Springer Spaniels - 40- 60 lbs. They roam on the boat, sleep on the gear pile, cooler, sometimes the floor. Great dogs, very friendly, very loyal. They too protect camp and kids. I have two NRS dogjackets, but niether of my current two have ever worn them. I typically don't do over class III with them, but my old springers did run some bigger water when I was single; Bear Trap (Madison), House Rock (Gallatin), Maupin Stretch of Deschutes, Main Salmon. One swam House Rock (pre-lifejacket). She got out of the river much faster than we humans did. She just followed us down on the bank. I got the jackets (both passed several years ago) prior to a Main Salmon trip which followed the flip in House Rock by a month or so (reality check and lesson learned).

As my kids grow we'll probably start doing bigger water, but until then the dogs usually stay with the kids when it's not a full family outing. dogs are awesome! Can't imagine life without them!


----------



## codycleve

We had a golden on our main last year that was awesome.. I really like haveing a dog in camp.. We will have a ausie on our aug middle fork this year.. I have a border collie that loves the water but is way to high strung, too vocal, too pertective, and too in your face to put that burdon on others for a muliday trip.. I just built huge side racks on my cat to try and get her out on the day stretch..


----------



## cain

128LB Alaskan Malamute! Loves the rafting and camping. Not much of a swimmer unless he has to. The swim on the top section of the Middle Fork June 2012 left him alittle gun shy of the water. Sits up front on bench next to my wife and on the front floor through big rapids. Ruff Wear PFD. Yes dogs do discourage bears from camp. Hate to go on multiday trips without him.


----------



## MT4Runner

We've had several Labs. They are the Toyota Camry of the dog world. They are not perfect at anything, but they are VERY GOOD at almost everything. Other breeds are much better at specialized areas, but in general, Labs are as versatile as they get for outdoor dogs.

I couldn't imagine a better family/water dog. Mine have been in up to III-. My late female Shadow probably could have handled IV, but I wasn't into that kind of water when she was with us.

They will ride on every part of the raft during a single trip. Walking the tubes, sitting on the seat, jumping in the river, getting back in the raft, sitting on the floor, jumping back in the river, running on shore, sitting on the gear pile, jumping back in the river, trying to sit on the rowers seat with you, jumping back in the river, and getting dragged back into the raft. Their favorite spot is napping exhaustedly under your legs by the campfire.

If you like small children, you will like Labs. They have a similar mentality. :lol:

Chesapeake Bay Retrievers would be better if you want a dog that is a little more independent, and Golden Retrievers are better if you want a dog that will be physically attached to your hip and your face every waking hour and most sleeping hours.


----------



## lhowemt

Hey Cody I know two sweet Golden's looking to get on the MF this year 

We have had labs and now have Goldens. Love love love them as they are sweet angels. They can be Velcro dogs, or wild athletes, as our Hazel was. We get females partially they are smaller, and females are supposed to be under 65 lbs, much smaller than most you see out there. They are wetter than labs but dry amazingly well and dirt just falls off. 

They love boating, Lila stands up the whole way and reads the water. She can tell when we are going to "pause" on a rock on low water MFS and braces. Hazel would sleep on the gear pile in the back. We will find out where Pearl likes to ride in a couple of weeks in Labyrinth. One thing that is important is to get them out early. Their brains are most open to new and strange things for the first 4 months or so and by exposing them to boating and other weird footing you make them more adaptable through life to be comfortable in odd situations. We did dryland training on the raft, having treats fall from heaven while she scrambled all over it. One lake day, then some flat water. I adore boating with our girls!


----------



## John the welder

Norman, loves to float


----------



## cataraftgirl

My Mini Aussie is so-so as a river dog. I've only had him on class I-II. Similar experience to codycleve and his border collie. Tucker is fine with water & swimming, great in camp, great fishing companion, but not so great on the boat. He paces & whines. Drives me crazy and makes me nervous. I have finally decided that it must be because he's a herding breed, and he gets freaked out when his "flock" is separated from him by water. He has fallen off my cataraft a couple times. We'll see how he does on my raft this summer on class I, Southfork Snake.

On the flip side is my rafting buddy's chocolate Lab. She's been raised on the river and goes on all trips that she's allowed. She flies into Indian Creek on our fall MFS trips. The pilots comment on how she's better behaved in the plane than some humans. My friend swears that the dog gets more trip invites than he does. People love her. She mostly chills on the cooler/dry box, but rides the gear pile behind her human in rapids. She's swam a few rapids, but it doesn't seem to phase her a bit. As long as she's with her humans she's happy. My friend says that every spring, as soon as he starts messing with his boats, she starts jumping for joy.

My dog started with a Ruff Wear CFD as a pup, and now wears a D-Fa Float Doggy. My friend's dog wears a Ruff Wear. If you are on class II and above, your river dog should be wearing a CFD. Yes, dogs are good swimmers, but they tire quickly, and they don't deal well with cold water & hydraulics. Plus the CFD handle makes it much easier to get them back in the boat.

Pics are of Tucker as a pup....in a calm moment on the Southfork Snake.


----------



## B4otter

You should have to "pass" dogs before you can have kids... no idea what flavor is easiest/most successful/whatever, but do note that dogs increasingly unwelcome on rivers (Deso last year? San Juan year before? - heck, in 1976 we took a Doberman down Cat!).


----------



## jspoon14

Clip of my female German Short Hair Pointer taking a dip above Sunshine in the Royal Gorge. She loves to be out but is not to crazy for the big waves.


----------



## bloodhound

1 yr old Zeke. He'll ride anything I do which is IV and lower water. Im putting a seat pad on the cooler otherwise he sits on the table on the bow. That dog would rather swim along side actually. We will see how he does. It's great having a good dog around camp. Great time wasters and good alarms. Now if I could just teach him that skunks are not his friends.


----------



## turtle83

Australian Cattle Dog. 
Astral PFD. 
class III
stays on the boat
keeps bears away

He's been with me on the river since he was a pup(almost 6yrs now). He's done some pretty solid class IV, like high water byers canyon, dowd chute, gallatin, wind river, ect.. lots more of class III type runs. 

He rides right up front looking over the bow or on a gear pile until a big rapid, then he hunkers down on the floor. He knows how to read the river pretty good and if we're lapping a run like byers canyon he starts to recognize the rapids and knows which ones to get down for. He's not a fan of cold water, so he stays on the boat unless we flip. He is a good swimmer and executes text book eddy turns, peel outs, has perfect ferry angle, and highsides like a champ! If I'm out front kayaking he whines for a bit but then chills out after about 5 min. He sometimes barks more than I would like at camp, but does keep animals away and has ran bears out of camp.


----------



## patrick l

black lab/ huskie mix pound dog mutt, 80lbs 
1-3+ h20
no pfd
Sits very calmly on front bay bench seat while reading a book.
The cheaper they are=better dog.


----------



## daveb1

Our 3-year-old yellow Lab Kelsey has been rafting with us since she was 4 months old, and she goes with us everywhere dogs are allowed - she is just part of our family. We did dry land familiarization with getting in and out of the boat, sitting in the boat, and wearing her life jacket, before ever getting on the water, and it helped big time. We're lucky that she's only 65 pounds, and amazingly mellow on the boat. Her perch is atop a dry box right behind the rower's seat, since she doesn't like to get splashed. Funny that she loves to swim, but doesn't like splash from rapids! We always have her Ruff life jacket on her when we're on the river. Have done up to class III/IV rivers at fairly high water levels with her. Love it, love it, love it - she is such a great companion. The only time she gets a little antsy is when she doesn't like my line through bigger rapids - she will get up and move to the drier side of her perch as if commenting on my rowing ability!


----------



## Sembob

We had two pound dogs (separate owners) on a Main Salmon trip last Fall and I could not believe how well behaved they were on shore which to me matters most. BTW Montana has one permit river and dogs are not allowed.


----------



## Flohotter

Small breed mix
Ruff ware dfd
Most trips he's allowed to go on. Loves the Gunny!


----------



## boicatr

Shitzus. Not the most athletic and you lose a few per year, but what the hell, they're shitzus.


----------



## Kilroy

Great thread. 

It makes me miss my golden, "Timber" who passed last year. He went everywhere with us, attached at the hip. Like previous poster stated about goldens, they are excellent river dogs, I always put a cfd on when class lll or higher. Layed on dry box behind oarsman for days on end. Glued some marine carpet on top of dry box so he could keep traction. 

Excellent dogs, not many restrictions on Alaska or Oregon rivers that I know of. Just be courteous and clean up after them if they poop. I hate seeing (or cleaning up after) people who don't, lazy Bastards, no integrity! 
If I'm ever without my wife in life, I'll get another golden in short order...


----------



## BilloutWest

Its about time in this thread so I'll ask.

Does your dog prefer a self bailing Raft or Cat?


----------



## gringoanthony

Aussie mix, <$50 from the animal shelter when she was a pup.

Ruffwear PFD, but would like to get something with more floatation.

Class I-III

She hated water as a pup, but now we can't keep her out of it. Like anything they may not like at first (sitting in a boat, taking a bath, trimming claws, etc) just ease your dog into it and reinforce progress with treats.

Even while swimming she likes to herd (see pic).


----------



## cataraftgirl

gringoanthony said:


> Aussie mix, <$50 from the animal shelter when she was a pup.
> 
> Ruffwear PFD, but would like to get something with more floatation.
> 
> Class I-III
> 
> She hated water as a pup, but now we can't keep her out of it. Like anything they may not like at first (sitting in a boat, taking a bath, trimming claws, etc) just ease your dog into it and reinforce progress with treats.
> 
> Even while swimming she likes to herd (see pic).


What a great picture. You might want to check out the D-fa Float Doggy CFD. I like it because it wraps around the dog and clips on top, instead of on their belly.
D-fa Float-Doggy : Free Shipping : Backcountry K-9


----------



## turtle83

That looks like a sweet dog jacket! The straps and buckles on the bottom do kinda suck. kinda pricey, but maybe it will be his birthday present.


----------



## CMCordial

70 Lb Golden. Outward Hound Lg jacket. He likes to be where the action is, but mainly hands on the drop bag hatch.


----------



## CMCordial

CMCordial said:


> 70 Lb Golden. Outward Hound Lg jacket. He likes to be where the action is, but mainly hands on the drop bag hatch.


Photos


----------



## scout1

Thanks for all the great info, and great pics. Right now I have a Boxer that doesn't like the water to touch his chest. The next dog needs to be able to swim a bit, and a bit smaller. Thanks again everyone and I hope to meet up on the river sometime.


----------



## lhowemt

Here are some photos of our girls. Pearl is still a pup so these are of her training runs last year.

And because she was going to do so much developing of her brain and body over the winter, we did a day of balance/stability practice.


https://vimeo.com/83729754


----------



## leo_amore

*I love these dog threads....*

8 years ago....we have a new boat but the same dog. We had a little cancer scare with him this year, but all seems good after a couple of surgeries. We likely won't go on a trip without him this year. He likes the river more than we do! Ever seen the Labrador happy dance?...every day when on the water!


----------



## lhowemt

Yikes, cancer is scary. We lost Hazel to cancer last summer. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Wiggins

I have a female German Shepherd. She is about 100 pounds, and either rides the gear pile, or fights with my wife for space on the front dry box.

She loves the trips, but also wines when everyone gets spread out.

I put her in a cheap pfd I got at Petco. It is more to give me a handle to get her back in the boat than to float her. She has done class IV with no problem.

Kyle


----------



## gretch6364

Does anyone with very small dogs take theirs with them? Also, anyone have any experience with the very small life jackets? These look good:

EzyDog Micro Doggy Flotation Device : Free Shipping : Backcountry K-9

We have two Yorkie's, both are 15 months currently. They are both very athletic with very good balance. They loved to camp last year as pups. They love the snow, and again, last summer as pups, they both liked the water when introduced and were not fearful of current, which scared me a bit as they were floating down a very small creek.

I know they are not typical river or outdoor dogs, but it almost feels like a small lap dog would be great for a raft and its small space. They are also not short and fat like some yorkies. One is about 6.5lbs and the other somehow ended up twice that size. He is very tall for a yorkie and long. The other day the little guy jumped up onto our kitchen counter in excitement for his bath. The counter is 37.5" high. It was crazy. Standing jump right up onto it. They LOVE baths, so I am hoping they will love the river.

I would not really every want them on the river though without life jackets, and don't plan on floating anything above class II with one or two class III rapids. Like pumphouse in the summer. The main thing will be keeping them from getting too cold if they get wet, since they don't really have the coat to be in and out of water. Any other concerns? Keep them on the end of a rope haha.


----------



## jakebrown98

Clavey is a purebred Brittany I found at the Humane Society. I took him for a run in the woods in January a week after I got him. He found a pond and went swimming! Needless to say he adapted well to rafting. He can find my boat at a crowded put in. He swims back when he falls out. He'll get straight back in the boat after flipping... He walks class V, but not by choice... he'll run anything I do. Oh, and he likes sitting between my knees in the IK. 

He prefers multi-day trips, of course. Day trips with wild put in and take out locations so he can run around and sniff everything also work. The breed are hunters, so you gotta deal with the game drive and high energy. I ran a personal marathon in the woods near home and he ran the first twenty miles with me. I handed him off to the wife for the home stretch because I was too exhausted to mind him but he would have kept going!


----------



## BlueTurf

This is Levi. He is a smaller dog (about 20 pounds now) that did a 3 day Hells Canyon with last year at about 9 months of age. We aren't exactly sure what kind he is (wire haired Jack Russel is the current guess) but he did pretty good. He will always wear his CFD in rapids. Having a handle is great.

That's him at Henry's lake looking for a trout.


----------



## lhowemt

Love the Brittany balancing on the boat!

I've seen many small dogs rafting, I don't see why an enthusiastic Yorkie would have a problem. If the dog is game, go for it.


----------



## John_in_Loveland

elkhaven said:


> QUOTE=scout1;352185]I really want to get a good boat dog. I was wondering what everyone has and what class water they go on, what kind of life jackets, what kind of space do they have on the boat etc. etc.


Springer Spaniels - 40- 60 lbs. They roam on the boat, sleep on the gear pile, cooler, sometimes the floor. Great dogs, very friendly, very loyal. They too protect camp and kids. I have two NRS dogjackets, but niether of my current two have ever worn them. I typically don't do over class III with them, but my old springers did run some bigger water when I was single; Bear Trap (Madison), House Rock (Gallatin), Maupin Stretch of Deschutes, Main Salmon. One swam House Rock (pre-lifejacket). She got out of the river much faster than we humans did. She just followed us down on the bank. I got the jackets (both passed several years ago) prior to a Main Salmon trip which followed the flip in House Rock by a month or so (reality check and lesson learned).

As my kids grow we'll probably start doing bigger water, but until then the dogs usually stay with the kids when it's not a full family outing. dogs are awesome! Can't imagine life without them!

View attachment 7907
View attachment 7908
[/QUOTE]

Let's hear it for Springers...mellow, love the water, and are very warm at night. I'll skip the rest of the story and post pictures - Main salmon and kicking back at home...


----------



## eddy hopper

Boarder Collie/Blue Healer, The dog bed works great for her she know were her place is and she's just really happy to be on the water with her mom and dad. Salt, Westwater, Chama, even a 4 day 210 mile run on the Dolores!


----------



## boatfisher

*Poodles*

We have two 80 pound poodles who love the raft and water. They are basically smart labs who do not shed. Great swimmers, but we usually have cfds on them for the ease of having a handle to lift them back in the boat. They are couch dogs at home and have more energy than most when they are outside. Oh yeah, they are great bird dogs too!


----------



## elkhaven

a couple more photos of my two girls that are no longer with us :sad: In the first picture McKenzie in the back is my original river dog and that is her seat!! She would get mad if a person were to sit there! Khosi, the pup up front was about 7 months old at the time...Miss them both!! 










2nd pic the same two several years latter enjoying their nest!









Good dogs take patience, hardwork and a bit of luck, great dogs are a once in a lifetime blessing. Those two were both great!!


----------



## jspoon14

My two on there throne's, they love it when the water is calm, my female not such a big fan of the rapids but love to be out on the water.


----------



## MT4Runner

elkhaven said:


> Good dogs take patience, hardwork and a bit of luck, great dogs are a once in a lifetime blessing. Those two were both great!!


That's not an easy thing for a dog lover to admit.
I lost my great dog 3.5 years ago.


----------



## mrkyak

Here's a pic with Lava. She left us last spring. After getting back from the grand last October we brought Crystal into our pack.


----------



## ciggyboy

*Rocket loves the SUP*

Rocket sure loved his first river trip - especially the SUP!


----------



## JustinJam

Here is Jubel, Bernease mountain dog and poodle mix on the MFS last year. Trained her to the back paco quick. Only issue ive had with her is initial anxiety. Once I launch she paces for a few minutes. Ill pull over to have her hop out and pee. Then she is fine for the day. I did walk her around Tappen Falls on this trip.


----------



## SOSY

This is Henry. He likes boating mostly because it means he is hanging with the family.





















On Westwater







On Northgate


----------



## pinemnky13

Found them together on the river and all they do is sit and wait while Im getting the raft together for a trip cause they want to(and usually do) go


----------



## daledevon

gretch6364 said:


> Does anyone with very small dogs take theirs with them? Also, anyone have any experience with the very small life jackets? These look good:
> 
> EzyDog Micro Doggy Flotation Device : Free Shipping : Backcountry K-9
> 
> We have two Yorkie's, both are 15 months currently. They are both very athletic with very good balance. They loved to camp last year as pups. They love the snow, and again, last summer as pups, they both liked the water when introduced and were not fearful of current, which scared me a bit as they were floating down a very small creek.
> 
> I know they are not typical river or outdoor dogs, but it almost feels like a small lap dog would be great for a raft and its small space. They are also not short and fat like some yorkies. One is about 6.5lbs and the other somehow ended up twice that size. He is very tall for a yorkie and long. The other day the little guy jumped up onto our kitchen counter in excitement for his bath. The counter is 37.5" high. It was crazy. Standing jump right up onto it. They LOVE baths, so I am hoping they will love the river.
> 
> I would not really every want them on the river though without life jackets, and don't plan on floating anything above class II with one or two class III rapids. Like pumphouse in the summer. The main thing will be keeping them from getting too cold if they get wet, since they don't really have the coat to be in and out of water. Any other concerns? Keep them on the end of a rope haha.


 We have a 14 lb half a dog. He loves to go, he has a lifejacket from overtons.


----------



## pinemnky13

The little blonde dog weighs 9 lbs, he wears a xxs from ruff gear, the Daushund wears an nrs small


----------



## boaterbrune

"They are the Toyota Camry of the dog world. They are not perfect at anything, but they are VERY GOOD at almost everything. Other breeds are much better at specialized areas, but in general, Labs are as versatile as they get for outdoor dogs."
That is funny. I have lab mixes from the pound. Get one as a pup and train it and it will be fine. My female is a lab/pit mix and is so mellow on river. She does class 3/4 just fine. NRS cfd (canine flotation device). It is a good idea to use cfds if doing any whitewater, as good swimming dogs, just like good swimming people, can still drown in funky river hydraulics.


----------



## mischief

I treat my dogs like I do my kids. They have pfds and get pulled in the boat thru rapids. We also gage if we won't take our kids on it, our dogs don't go😀


----------



## whip

Luke n Iris in our new double oar rig cat on lower Gunnison


----------



## Learch

My Dad has a wiener dog named Milo. He has been on many class III runs, and he survived a raft flip in the spring with his life jacket on. He's older now, so he doesn't do much barking, and we have to watch his body temp. He once jumped off the the bow of the raft on the north Santiam after a flock of ducks, without his life jacket. The little bastard sunk like a rock, but I managed to grab him. He was a pain in the ass when he was a pup, but he is pretty fun now. We took him on the Upper Clackamas a week ago and he did great.


----------



## Plecoptera

Golden Doodle, Always wears Ruffwear PFD, Large. Has done class III repeatedly, doesn't bother him, but he seems to get bored on long trips. Likes swimming, but would never let it get in the way of a nap. Psycho dog with bears, but from a safe distance. He knows he's one of the hot designer breeds and is insufferably smug and condescending. Rides wherever he chooses, tho in class III sits in the open space ahead of the front bay.


----------

